# Complaints to BBC/ITV/Channel 4 etc



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm really sorry but it really bugs me whenever I hear on the news that people have actually complained about something they have seen on the television or heard on the radio. 

If you don't like something that has been said or how something has been dealt with on a tv show, stop watching that show, change the channel. There is so much more worthwhile things that are far more important to deal with than complaining because someone has made a joke that you didn't like, or made a comment that someone took offense to. 

What makes it worse is how the media jump onto these complaints and make the situation so much worse, making a situation where a simple appology would have been enough turn into a situation with 4 - 5 people loosing their jobs! Its peoples lives they are messing around with, and for what?

The Brand/Ross situation is a prime example of where it got completely out of hand. Bearing in mind that the majority of the people that complained did not hear the show in the first place and only complained after it received extensive coverage on the papers. 

Jen x


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Agreed C0nfused....it's such a waste of time. Either the broadcasting company make an apology, (big deal) or the alternative is, the media lick their lips and rub their hands together and decide to trample over peoples characters and reputations.
I mean even though most of the population think the Ross/Brand saga was blown out of proportion, the damage is done. And that's just one example. If the media want to, they will ruin you. And then take it all back like in Jade Goody's case - no paper has ever had a good word to say about her and absolutely ruined her with the whole "Shilpa Shetty race row"
Now they're praising her, her career, the great businesswoman she is, the great mum she is, - they're practically calling her Saint Jade. Don't get me wrong, I'm pleased and she is amazingly brave and deserves peoples support. But how hypocritical can the media be? They washed their hands with her a couple of years ago. It stinks. They're far too powerful!!

xx


----------

